# The Ten Most Hated Foods In America



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.kitchendaily.com/read/10...d=maing-grid7|main5|dl3|sec1_lnk2&pLid=470621

10. Cilantro
9. Licorice
8. Mushrooms
7. Mayonnaise
6. Oysters
5. Celery
4. Tofu
3. Cheese Fondue
2. Garlic
1. Brussels Sprouts

Check out the video above to learn why these 10 foods are so disliked.

Really interesting.

For myself, I dislike Cilantro, it tastes like soap.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/14/dining/14curious.html?_r=0

Hmmm

What foods do you stear clear from?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

That video was stupid. The reasons given for those 10 items sighted were pretty petty and slim.

Cheese fondue? Seriously?

Garlic? Really

Man I love brussel sprouts..........

Tofu.....well maybe not so much, but it is tasty with teriyaki sauce


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Not exactly a "food".

MSG.

Try telling your dinner guests, "I put MSG in the dishes", and see what kind of reaction you will get.

dcarch


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

While on a personal level I disagree with all of these items, I also have to question the validity of some of the items on this list.  Cheese fondue?  Really?  While people may not like making it, I don't know of anyone, except those that are lactose intolerant, that doesn't love it.  Garlic?  Come on!!  In my time cooking for people I have a lot more requests for no onion than for no garlic.  And celery?  While most people may not love it, I don't think there are that many people that hate it.  I think most people are more apathetic towards it than anything.  The rest of the list I would probably agree with, although not necessarily for the reasons listed on the video.  And when I say "agree with" I don't mean that I hate them also, but that I would agree that these are pretty hated foods by lots of people.

*Edit"

Upon further reflection, I would also question a few more of these items, not because I don't believe that many people hate them, but because I think there are more hated foods out there; broccoli, eggplant, liver (and organ meats in general), artichokes, and fish are but a few that I think could knock off a few on the list above.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

I agree with pete, but there are only a few ingredients I don't like. Beets, boiled cabbage, brussel sprouts with out bacon or cream, head cheese, intestines, live cobra heart, and did I say beets?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

some of the reasons that was stated in the video make me wonder, but then I GOOGLED some these for more articles on each item... funny how many different things you'll find about these 10 foods hated in the USA (you notice that now where else is mentioned)


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

.


----------

